# Some From Recent Weeks



## Sprung (Dec 23, 2014)

Here's some of the pens I've made in the last couple weeks. Some of these were custom orders, a couple my wife was thinking of giving as Christmas gifts (but decided she didn't like the people that much - which is good, because those two have since sold and then got me a custom order for another!), and some I'm hoping will sell soon!

Walnut Burl




Green Dyed Box Elder Burl (Used an alcohol based dye from CSUSA)




Box Elder Burl




Two Cherry Burl, One Flamed Box Elder Burl




Two-tone Eastern Red Cedar & Acrylic




Waterfall Bubinga (Kit is a European that I decided not to use the center band on - I like how it turned out.)

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Karl_99 (Dec 23, 2014)

Great looking set of pens Matt!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kris stratton (Dec 23, 2014)

all nice ,really like that that green box elder.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Dec 23, 2014)

Those look fantastic Matt!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks, guys!



David Seaba said:


> Those look fantastic Matt!!!!!



The clear stabilized Box Elder Burl and the acrylic came from you! I really like the acrylic blanks I got from you and this is the second of them that I've turned. Getting ready to turn a few more soon, including a couple from the batch I just got from you. Nice to work with and I really like how they turn out - my wife too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 23, 2014)

Awesome looking pens Matt !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 23, 2014)

The green pens are spectacular!!!!! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 23, 2014)

Nature Man said:


> The green pens are spectacular!!!!! Chuck



Thanks! I used these dyes on those pens, and several others I made - I was asked to make pens out of wood to represent the team colors of the Packers and the Bears. After turning the Box Elder Burl, I sanded it to 600 grit, applied about 4 or 5 applications of the dye, dried it with a hair dryer, then finished it with CA. Unfortunately I didn't get any good pics of the Bears pens before they were shipped out - they had the upper barrels dyed blue and the lowers orange and they turned out great too.


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 24, 2014)

Great looking group of writing instruments.
Well done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 24, 2014)

NICE pens!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 24, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> NICE pens!!



Thanks! That Walnut Burl is from you. I've still got some more, but when I get low, I'm going to have to eventually get some more from you!


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 24, 2014)

Sprung said:


> Thanks! That Walnut Burl is from you. I've still got some more, but when I get low, I'm going to have to eventually get some more from you!



That is funny- I looked at it and thought "man that Matt has some nice Walnut burl- i am going to have to find out where he got it"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 24, 2014)

Good looking pens, Matt!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 24, 2014)

SENC said:


> Good looking pens, Matt!



Thanks, Henry! And, thanks to you and the others who responded in my thread on finishing, I have been able to achieve a finish that I am very happy with - polished, no scratches, like glass, and with some depth - and am able to produce it consistently on every pen. So, thank you to you and the others again for your help on finishing - you guys really helped me take it to the next level!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 25, 2014)

Great looking pens, Matt.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

